# deer shed armband tatoo



## ipman (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm wanting a armband tatoo of deersheds anybody got any pics of any?


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

ipman.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT. Try the search function. You'll find a lot of info.


----------



## Jester1023 (Dec 16, 2010)

Why not get a wide arm band with the Next Bonz camo pattern in it? You can find the pattern on northwesthydroprint.com. If you want the barbed wire style, get the wire and use an antler in place of each barb. Whatever you get, have the tattoo artist draw it out first...to make sure they grasp the concept. I don't apply tattoos, but I love designing them.


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## 12RingKing (Jun 22, 2009)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------

